# Sportsmen show



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I wondering where and when sportmen show many tables for more informations to travel.. I only knew in Harritbury , PA is the largest sportmesn show and I wondering what about central or west have large sportmen show thanks


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

any information?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

One in the Fargodome evey year


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

is Fargo Sportmen show is larger show?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Booster, you might want to see that friend about some spelling...

It is spelled "grammar", and it was usually in big block letters on the front of the book, couln't miss it... :wink:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Booster i believe it should be "an" english instead of "a" english


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the grammar lesson c


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I think fishunt spells just fine for a man who is deaf. Yes, If you have read some of his previous posts he has stated his spelling isn't what it should be due to his hearing disability.

Fishunt ,im not sure about sportsmans shows in the area but I'll be willing to guess that Fargo sportsmans show would be the largest in the area.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thank u curty and does sportsmen show coming up on Feb or March at Fargo? curious


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I believe March but Im not sure...actually I have never been there to one yet. Probably shouldn't either...I would want to buy some more toys I cant afford :lol:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

ok lol no plm thank u anyway


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

there are 2 in the cities every year, one in janurary i believe in st. paul, and one later on in the year, marchish, in minneapolis. In my opinion, the minneapolis show is much better.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

wishiniwerefishin...

great where in Minn can u e mail me with all informations for me? thanks here is my e mail address is [email protected]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've never been impressed by the Sportsmens Show in Fargo. In fact I think the number of quality exhibitors has been declining every year.

There wasn't even a trout pond for the kids last year, that's a shame.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i always like watching the duck races at the one in fargo. but i agree it's been declining every year.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

The Minnepolis show is usually pretty good. A ton of seminars, exhibits, etc.... and a trout pond that I have spent a fortune on for my kids.


----------

